# Is Smoking A Sin?



## Nimrod71 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well we have heard about beer, how about smoking.  I just came from church and outside I saw a number of cigaretts remains (can't use regular term, would get Xed out for profanity) on the ground.  Someone at church smokes or a number of people smoked.  

I am not judging them, but my take on the issue is anything you do to damage your body is a sin, wheather it be drinking beer, wine or pops or eating to much food.  Really anything that damages your body, even getting to much sun.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 3, 2010)

Jesus drank wine and had long hair. Smoking is not a sin and neither is drinking alcohol.


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 3, 2010)

By not smoking, you are "blessed" in that you have a little more money in your pocket and a lessened chance of smoking related health issues.  That's my take anyways.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 3, 2010)

Visited a little Baptist church in a little community in Arkansas many years ago with my folks and Grandma. When the service was over, the preacher greeted everyone at the door leaving, holding a cigarette in the other hand. I thought my Mom was going to explode it upset her so much. I really don't know if it is a sin. (Not because of what I witnessed)


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2010)

Only if you set a forest fire then it is a sin. LOL

Which commandment is that, thou shalt not smoke ?


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 3, 2010)

Many sin's many addiction but one true Savior Jesus Christ, each day as we that are truely seeking Christ the chains are being broken because He loves us so much. 

I can not speak for smoker are drinker but I can speak for myself why it took 26 years of addiction and then being set free I don't know why it took so long but there is hope for those who really want to change.

Don't give up some people change

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7iSf8wxEttk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7iSf8wxEttk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 3, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Many sin's many addiction but one true Savior Jesus Christ, each day as we that are truely seeking Christ the chains are being broken because He loves us so much.
> 
> I can not speak for smoker are drinker but I can speak for myself why it took 26 years of addiction and then being set free I don't know why it took so long but there is hope for those who really want to change.
> 
> ...



This was the song I listen to 1000 times after I realize I had change. Praise God people change


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 3, 2010)

Thou shalt not smoke; over eat; drink caffeine; eat eggs; eat hog fat; gain weight; get out of shape; etc.

We can make this list as long as tomorrow, but there's probably better things to be doing with your time.
But a Christian should at least have the decency to put their butts in the proper receptical.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

smoking won,t send you to he11, it will just make you smell like you have allready been there.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

this reminds me of a story joyce myer told, one day some kids asked thier mom if they could go to a movie, when the mom asked what is the rating they said pg13, so the mom said why is it pg13, they said it had just a few bad words in it,the mom said do you think God would approve of it, they said it is just a little, so the mom said first let me make some brownies, so after a while she called the kids in to eat the brownies, just before they took a bite she said I think you need to know something about these brownies, i put a little of the dogs poo in them just a little you wont even taste it, the kids said no way we wont eat that, the mom said why it is JUST A LITTLE. that took care of the movie.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I eat pork, seriously now, Christ came to set us free


----------



## Reel Time (Nov 4, 2010)

I can only speek for my self. For me smoking was a sin. It was a sin for me because it controled my life. My every day, every moment was spent thinking about when I could have my next smoke. The sin was that I did not put Christ first. I was saved, but I was living in sin, the sin of control of  the cig. I could not see it when I was in it. After I quit my eyes were opened. I am not going to get into all the health issues, other than to say I have been fogiven for the sin but I may have to face the consequences one day. On Jan. 15, 2011 it we have been 10 years that God saved me from my addition. I could never have done it without his help. I am still  addicted to smoking I just no longer smoke.  I prase God every day for his power. IT was his power 10 years ago the helped me, and it is available to everone who ask.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> I can only speek for my self. For me smoking was a sin. It was a sin for me because it controled my life. My every day, every moment was spent thinking about when I could have my next smoke. The sin was that I did not put Christ first. I was saved, but I was living in sin, the sin of control of  the cig. I could not see it when I was in it. After I quit my eyes were opened. I am not going to get into all the health issues, other than to say I have been fogiven for the sin but I may have to face the consequences one day. On Jan. 15, 2011 it we have been 10 years that God saved me from my addition. I could never have done it without his help. I am still  addicted to smoking I just no longer smoke.  I prase God every day for his power. IT was his power 10 years ago the helped me, and it is available to everone who ask.




Wow...what a great testimony.


And that is what I would say to someone who smokes.  Does it control you?  Can you quit and go months without one?  If so...carry on.  If not...we are to be under the influence of nothing other than the Holy Spirit.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe it depends on what you are smoking


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 4, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## apoint (Nov 4, 2010)

Are you the Temple? What happened to Aaron's sons when they brought in strange fire and incense???
 Are you trying to get close to God or stay worldly????
  What is just a little unrighteousness???
     No we are not perfect but we need to work towards being Christ like. Or we could just be lukewarm, like most Christians.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> Jesus drank wine and had long hair. Smoking is not a sin and neither is drinking alcohol.



Where in the bible does it say jesus had long hair? all the verses i know says that women should have long hair and mens hair should be short.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re:*

Smoker asks the Pastor, 'Can I go to heaven if I smoke?'

The Pastor replies, 'Yes, but much faster than the rest of us!'


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 4, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can I eat pork, seriously now, Christ came to set us free



Does that actually mean we can do anything we want????

Is that what "Freedom in Christ" actually means??

I thought Christ empowered us, not turn us into a bunch of weak slimballs.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 4, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> I can only speek for my self. For me smoking was a sin. It was a sin for me because it controled my life. My every day, every moment was spent thinking about when I could have my next smoke. The sin was that I did not put Christ first. I was saved, but I was living in sin, the sin of control of  the cig. I could not see it when I was in it. After I quit my eyes were opened. I am not going to get into all the health issues, other than to say I have been fogiven for the sin but I may have to face the consequences one day. On Jan. 15, 2011 it we have been 10 years that God saved me from my addition. I could never have done it without his help. I am still  addicted to smoking I just no longer smoke.  I prase God every day for his power. IT was his power 10 years ago the helped me, and it is available to everone who ask.



Great point.  I believe as you do.

.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes. Everything is a sin. At least anything that you might get the least bit of enjoyment out of is most definitely a sin. God wants you to be miserable. I'm made myself more miserable and deprived than you, so therefore, I am closer to God.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

nchillbilly said:


> yes. Everything is a sin. At least anything that you might get the least bit of enjoyment out of is most definitely a sin. God wants you to be miserable. I'm made myself more miserable and deprived than you, so therefore, i am closer to god.



thats not the god i know. I think your bumping shoulders with someone else.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2010)

That's sarcasm-it's just the general feeling I sometimes get from way too many people who claim to be devout Christians. In reference to the very existance of all the "is drinking beer, smoking, smooching, hunting, dipping, eating cookies, watching TV, reading books, playing video games, working in a grocery store that sells beer, driving by a billboard advertising beer,etc. a sin" threads. And the people who invariably avow that yes, they all are. Personally, I feel that God peobably has more important things to worry about.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's sarcasm-it's just the general feeling I sometimes get from way too many people who claim to be devout Christians. In reference to the very existance of all the "is drinking beer, smoking, smooching, hunting, dipping, eating cookies, watching TV, reading books, playing video games, working in a grocery store that sells beer, driving by a billboard advertising beer,etc. a sin" threads. And the people who invariably avow that yes, they all are. Personally, I feel that God peobably has more important things to worry about.



Maybe, I believe we should set an example of the word CHRISTIAN, Christian basically just means christ like, now when a sinner looks at a christian i would like them to see how happy they are, and see all the things god has done for them and how god has changed them into a better person. Now if you call yourself a "CHRISTIAN" and are trying to be "christ like" i dont think drinking beer, smoking, smooching, hunting, dipping, eating cookies, watching TV, reading books, playing video games are sins but if you put them first they are. If you can sit on the couch drinking a beer eating cookies weatching a braves game on a sunday morning while you should be at church, you are no christian in my book. America is crazy nowadays, alot of people CLAIM to be christians and can tell you everybodys name on a football team or baseball team what there average is batting score etc. and they cant even quote 5 verses of scripture off the top of their head, i just dont understand people
?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 4, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Does that actually mean we can do anything we want????
> 
> Is that what "Freedom in Christ" actually means??
> 
> I thought Christ empowered us, not turn us into a bunch of weak slimballs.



  I don't smoke, chew or drink beer but I realize that it is not a sin to do so.  You say; Does it mean we can do anything we want??? The Spirit of Christ living in me governs what I do. I can't speak for the rest of you. But I do trust that God is at work and doesn't need anyones help as far as conviction goes.  You say; Is that what "freedom in Christ" actually means??  Actually yes, He came to set us free from religious bondage. Where they put on you heavy loads and make you work to earn your salvation. Jesus said "take my yoke upon you where my burden is light". You say; I thought Christ empowered us, not turn us into a bunch of weak slimballs. Yes he does empower us. To serve in the new way of the Spirit.  What concerns me about this thread is that it reminds me of Jonah. He wanted grace to extend only to people like himself but not any farther.


----------



## K80 (Nov 4, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> I can only speek for my self. For me smoking was a sin. It was a sin for me because it controled my life. My every day, every moment was spent thinking about when I could have my next smoke. The sin was that I did not put Christ first. I was saved, but I was living in sin, the sin of control of  the cig. I could not see it when I was in it. After I quit my eyes were opened. I am not going to get into all the health issues, other than to say I have been fogiven for the sin but I may have to face the consequences one day. On Jan. 15, 2011 it we have been 10 years that God saved me from my addition. I could never have done it without his help. I am still  addicted to smoking I just no longer smoke.  I prase God every day for his power. IT was his power 10 years ago the helped me, and it is available to everone who ask.



That is pretty much how I see it.  The fact that it had such control over my life is what gave me the strength and desire to walk away from it.  If you can smoke without it controling you and your life then I don't think it is a sin.

Last month made two years, at least I think last month was the two year mark as I haven't really kept up with when I put them down. It was a good 6 months after I quit that I knew that I had quit.  I got one from a friend just to try it to see what I thought and after two puffs I gave it back because it tasted worse than it smells to a non-smoker. Before then I smoked more than a train.  If I went outside I smoked, if I got in my car I smoked, if I ate I smoked, if I did anything it started or ended with a smoke, and now I am glad to be free from it.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Where in the bible does it say jesus had long hair? all the verses i know says that women should have long hair and mens hair should be short.



it says that the roman soldiers tore his beard and hair out...you try to get a handful of short hair to rip out.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> it says that the roman soldiers tore his beard and hair out...you try to get a handful of short hair to rip out.[/QU
> 
> You only need 2-3 inches of hair to do that, that dosent prove it went halfway down his back.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> WHOSHOTYA said:
> 
> 
> > it says that the roman soldiers tore his beard and hair out...you try to get a handful of short hair to rip out.[/QU
> ...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> Gabassmaster said:
> 
> 
> > who said it was in a pony tail..........either way smoking is not a sin
> ...


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 4, 2010)

People who smoke have a spot reserved in heJJ just for them that is just a little bit hotter than the rest of heJJ...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahaha the smokin section


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Hahaha the smokin section



yep, the smokin section is always a little hotter.  ha


----------



## mikel (Nov 4, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Thou shalt not smoke; over eat; drink caffeine; eat eggs; eat hog fat; gain weight; get out of shape; etc.
> 
> if thats the case im in deep do do


----------



## apoint (Nov 4, 2010)

mikel said:


> Ronnie T said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shalt not smoke; over eat; drink caffeine; eat eggs; eat hog fat; gain weight; get out of shape; etc.
> ...


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 5, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> smoking won,t send you to he11, it will just make you smell like you have allready been there.





I thank the Lord I have never had any Vices, I detest the smell of Cigarettes, hate the taste of Alcohol, can't stand the taste of beer and even Aspirin puts me to sleep.
I think it is a gift of the Spirit.


----------



## CAL (Nov 5, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> this reminds me of a story joyce myer told, one day some kids asked thier mom if they could go to a movie, when the mom asked what is the rating they said pg13, so the mom said why is it pg13, they said it had just a few bad words in it,the mom said do you think God would approve of it, they said it is just a little, so the mom said first let me make some brownies, so after a while she called the kids in to eat the brownies, just before they took a bite she said I think you need to know something about these brownies, i put a little of the dogs poo in them just a little you wont even taste it, the kids said no way we wont eat that, the mom said why it is JUST A LITTLE. that took care of the movie.



An excellent example of "just a little" anything.Never heard it before.Have to try to remember and thanks for posting!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 8, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Maybe, I believe we should set an example of the word CHRISTIAN, Christian basically just means christ like,



No it doesn't.  



Gabassmaster said:


> now when a sinner looks at a christian i would like them to see how happy they are, and see all the things god has done for them and how god has changed them into a better person.



Why did you distinguish between sinners and Christians?  All Christians are sinners, according to your religion's teachings.  



Gabassmaster said:


> Now if you call yourself a "CHRISTIAN" and are trying to be "christ like" i dont think drinking beer, smoking, smooching, hunting, dipping, eating cookies, watching TV, reading books, playing video games are sins but if you put them first they are. If you can sit on the couch drinking a beer eating cookies weatching a braves game on a sunday morning while you should be at church, you are no christian in my book. America is crazy nowadays, alot of people CLAIM to be christians and can tell you everybodys name on a football team or baseball team what there average is batting score etc. and they cant even quote 5 verses of scripture off the top of their head, i just dont understand people
> ?



It's been established in a different thread that to be a Christian, church attendance is not necessary.   Whoops.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hebrews 10:25 (Amplified Bible)
25Not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together [as believers], as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging, and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the day approaching.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Why did you distinguish between sinners and Christians? All Christians are sinners, according to your religion's teachings. 

because Jesus did.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> a christian should want to be more like god and less like they were before they got saved, therefore strive to be more christ like
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> a christian should want to be more like god and less like they were before they got saved, therefore strive to be more christ like
> 
> ...



its been established that if you ever truely ever got saved you will want to go to church and fellowship and get closer to god otherwise you never really got it and your lying to yourself.


----------



## Israel (Nov 9, 2010)

It may not be a sin to smoke, but I don't think it's right to drop your ashes on the pew in front of you. Also the flask holders in most pews are just too narrow...they seem only bout wide enought to hold a hymnal...oh well.


----------



## Israel (Nov 9, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can I eat pork, seriously now, Christ came to set us free


Yes...but not "smoked".


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's a nasty filthy habit is what it is and yes it is a sin.


----------



## apoint (Nov 9, 2010)

Smoke in my mouth and beer in my hand, Im going to the promise land. When in doubt, let it all hang out, got me a rock n roll band.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 9, 2010)

apoint said:


> Smoke in my mouth and beer in my hand, Im going to the promise land. When in doubt, let it all hang out, got me a rock n roll band.



Hey Lets party. As long we're getting drunk and stoned for the glory of God... its all good.  lol.


----------



## apoint (Nov 9, 2010)

And dont you dare say sin cause you will be labeled a Pharisee, maybe even a Sadducee or hypocrite or judgmental or heretic or zealot or extremist or radical or holier than thou  using the word of God against others as in hate speech. These are just the good names.
 Help me out here, I'm running out of colorful meta fores. All in good humor I'm sure. I still love each and everyone of you, well most of you anyway.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 9, 2010)

apoint said:


> And dont you dare say sin cause you will be labeled a Pharisee, maybe even a Sadducee or HYPOCRITE or judgmental or heretic or zealot or extremist or radical or holier than thou  using the word of God against others as in hate speech. These are just the good names.
> Help me out here, I'm running out of colorful meta fores. All in good humor I'm sure. I still love each and everyone of you, well most of you anyway.



you forgot to turn 'hypocrite' red and make it LARGE...


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 9, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can I eat pork, seriously now, Christ came to set us free






Israel said:


> Yes...but not "smoked".


----------



## apoint (Nov 9, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> you forgot to turn 'hypocrite' red and make it LARGE...



I knew you would see the humor in this.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not even going to waste my time trying to read yellow text.  If I'm missing much from all your great accumulated wisdom, by all means, try again in black ink.


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 11, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> smoking won,t send you to he11, it will just make you smell like you have allready been there.



I'll second that one,since I still smoke.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 11, 2010)

Smoking is only a sin in America.
It's still okay in places like France and Germany.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Smoking is only a sin in America.
> It's still okay in places like France and Germany.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey i smoked two packs a day, 100s too, not the short ones, but Thank God I got set free, and back then they were cheap, now I can,t stand the smell of it. and I have never been tempted to ever smoke again. I thank God.
 and if you think about it the cig. does the smoking I was just the sucker.


----------

